# Developing thumb independence



## Texco (Nov 12, 2014)

I just put together group of lessons on developing thumb independence. The exercises are pretty simple, but the idea is to get your thumb moving effortlessly. Stay loose and take it slow.

[video=youtube;5u7NlJucq-8]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=5u7NlJucq-8&amp;list=PLxlYhfyPzUbOaTTHUo0d35AmUbj6sSym8[/video]
[video=youtube;a-WmS1O1FPI]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=a-WmS1O1FPI&amp;list=PLxlYhfyPzUbOaTTHUo0d35AmUbj6sSym8&amp; index=2[/video][video=youtube;Wusqn1RmLPo]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Wusqn1RmLPo&amp;index=3&amp;list=PLxlYhfyPzUbOaTTH Uo0d35AmUbj6sSym8[/video]


----------



## rearviewmirror2 (Mar 22, 2010)

I love all your videos. Thanks for these as they really helped me catch on to some of your other tutorials with less frustration. Sometimes I'm all thumbs....sometimes all fingers.


----------



## shoretyus (Jan 6, 2007)

Nice .. passing them on. Know a couple people that are about ready for that .


----------



## jbealsmusic (Feb 12, 2014)

That was great! I could have used this years ago.


----------



## Texco (Nov 12, 2014)

I'm glad you guys enjoyed it. Feel free to PM with any specific question you might have. Also, this is part 4 of this series [video=youtube;wVYxzXdjvwg]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=wVYxzXdjvwg[/video]


----------

